# is>ides



## spielenschach

Olá pessoal, boa noite.

E passando per diante da proa do batel dos danados  assi cantando, com suas 
espadas e escudos, disse o Arrais da perdição desta maneira: 
DIABO   -                   Cavaleiros, vós passais 
                                   e nom preguntais onde* is*? 
1º CAVALEIRO   -           Vós, Satanás, presumis? 
                                   Atentai com quem falais!  [Gil Vicente "Auto da Barca do Inferno"]

is > ides. Temos aqui uma alteração do código da língua. Um metaplasmo, portanto, e, dentro dos metaplasmos, uma epêntese, já que a alteração se verifica no meio da palavra.
Gostava que me confirmassem ou... emendassem no caso de estar errado. É que não encontro confirmação no google.
http://www.recantodasletras.com.br/gramatica/2560966
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser, sim, Spielen, mas preciso de descobrir algo antes. Não tenho como confirmar agora. Denis? Istriano? Cadê vocês, scoobies?


----------



## spielenschach

Obrigadinho, Vanda, cá fico à espera ou esperando (um pouco mais Brasil)


----------



## Carfer

Trata-se realmente de uma epêntese? Não será que prevaleceu uma forma erudita? É que, tanto quanto ainda me lembro do meu tempo de liceu, a segunda pessoa do plural do verbo _'ire_' é _'ítis_' (eo, is, it, imus, itis, eunt). Consequentemente e á primeira vista, parece ter ocorrido uma síncope no português arcaico e prevalecido a forma mais próxima do latim no português moderno. Precisamos de um latinista.


----------



## Youngfun

Segundo esse fio essa é a conujugação do latim:


> ire (ir): ii, isti, iit, iimus, istis, ierunt.



No português antigo "não" era "nom"? 
E o que significa "atentai"?
E gostei de ver tantos verbos conjugados com vós


----------



## Carfer

Youngfun said:


> Segundo esse fio essa é a conujugação do latim:
> 
> 
> No português antigo "não" era "nom"?  *Era.*
> E o que significa "atentai"? *"**Olhai/observai  bem, olhai/observai com atenção*"  Ainda hoje se usa, talvez mais na língua literária
> E gostei de ver tantos verbos conjugados com vós


----------



## spielenschach

Olá malta, então se prevaleceu, tudo bem, já o D. Duarte enriqueceu a língua com muito latim, modificando a seu bel-prazer, aliás com competência porque o nosso querido rei era um erudito. Mas, voltando 'à vaca fria'. Prevaleceu no século dezasseis,  depois deu-se a tal paragoge. Bom, mas sou fácil de convencer, já que vejo para aí eruditos. Expliquem, satisfaçam a minha curiosidade, porque eu estou a a satisfazer a de terceiro e depois, se o encadeamento sai errado... (bom, agora temos aqui uma elipse . Boa noite para todos e um bom remoer do assunto já que estão a tentar ser agradáveis aqui para o vosso foreiro 'habitué'.
Bons sonhos


----------



## Youngfun

@Carfer:
Obrigado!
Só me pareceu estranho o "nom" quando "perdição" já estava escrita naasalizada.
Então "atentai" pode ser algo como "atento aí", "olha aí", "observa aí"? Não sabia que existessem essas formas univerbadas..


----------



## nihilum

Se lermos produções antigas, também podemos encontrar _nam_ para _não_. Seria apenas uma opção ortográfica?

Youngfun,
_Atenta*i*_ (_atenta*de*_, em galego) é o imperativo positivo de atentar


----------



## Carfer

Youngfun said:


> Segundo esse fio essa é a conujugação do latim:
> 
> 
> 
> ire (ir): ii, isti, iit, iimus, istis, ierunt.
Click to expand...


Acho que isso é o pretérito perfeito, não o presente, mas não me levem muito a sério porque o meu latim tem meio século e nesse tempo todo nunca mais lhe voltei a pegar. Posso estar enganado e não tenho meio de confirmar agora.
'_Atentai_' é o imperativo do verbo _'atentar', _não uma síntese d_e 'atento + aí'. _Não creio que Younfun estivesse a afirmar isso, mas poderia ficar a dúvida.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado a todos!

É que nunca encontrei um imperativo da segunda pessoa.
No português brasileiro apenas encontro as formas "olha" ou "olhe"... esses são imperativos de terceira pessoa? Ou indicativos?


----------



## SãoEnrique

A forma com _ai atentai _por exemplo corresponde a _vós. _Estou certo, né?


----------



## Carfer

Youngfun said:


> É que nunca encontrei um imperativo da segunda pessoa. Você deve certamente querer dizer 'segunda pessoa do plural' porque os imperativos, sendo ordens dadas a outras pessoas, são maioritariamente da segunda, singular ou plural
> No português brasileiro apenas encontro as formas "olha" ou "olhe"... esses são imperativos de terceira pessoa? Ou indicativos?








SãoEnrique said:


> A forma com _ai atentai _por exemplo corresponde a _vós. _Estou certo, né?



Sim, claro.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Carfer!
Tens razão. Aprendendo o português conversando sem estudar a gramatica, não conhecia o imperativo de _vós_.


----------



## spielenschach

> E o que significa "atentai"?


Atentai com quem falais! - Prestai atenção com quem falais, como quem diz, cuidado!
Boa noite


----------



## spielenschach

*



Só me pareceu estranho o "nom" quando "perdição" já estava escrita nasalizada

Click to expand...

 **Olá Youngfun.
o 'nom' é do século XVI, evoluiu e deu não
Boa noite*


----------



## XiaoRoel

A lingua de Gil Vicente é uma lengua literaria muito original e expresiva formada de elementos dialectais e mesturada de españolismos e leonesismos
No caso que tratamos *itis > ides > ies > iis > is*, o verbo latino segue a evolución normal do portugués na segunda do plural con perda do -d- intervocálico e paso de e > i, como sucede nos demais verbos _-tis > -des > -es > -is_. Pero este feito de lingua non pasa ao padrón da lingua que detén neste verbo (pola súa brevidade fónica) a evoluición para manter a forma en -des (o padrón do galego na segunda persoa do plural), máis plena fonéticamente.
Por esta época a grafía do portugués reflexa a evoluición que estaba a darse nas finais nasais e así temos _non, nom, nam, não_, todas grafías da época e que mostran as diferentes etapas da evoluición (que non chega ao norte arcaizante que aínda hoxe di _nom_, _raçom_, etc.
Aínda así os derivados de vado penetran na lingua e nesta persoa podemos sentir hoxe máis un _vades_ ou _vais_ que un _ides_ (ou un_ is_, como o de G. V.).
O portugués entre 1450 e 1550 sofre unha evoluición acelerada que afecta sobre todo ás finais nasaladas (-on > -om > -am > -ão) e que o vai esgallar definitivamente do galego. En Gil Vicente podemos achar un resta de formas que se estaban a dar na lingua viva do pobo e que non todas triunfaron.
Por outra banda, a forma non é _Satanás_, senón *Satán* (se non, non cadra o verso).


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado XiaoRoel, as suas explicações são muitos eruditas como sempre.
Então o galego é um caso unico (acho) na penisola iberica por conservação do -d- intervocálico na segunda pessoa plural.
Mas pra mim parece que na pronúncia galega, as vogais +m também ficam ligeiramente nasalizados, tanto que os reintegralistas querem escrever -om como -ão. Mas pode ser que estou errando.
Pra mim, parece que no Brasil sejam usadas as formas _nam, non, num,_ etc. como formas populares de "não".


----------



## spielenschach

Olá XiaoRolel. 
Então a forma *itis > ides > ies > iis > is, *mas nós usamos *ides* e não* is*. Portanto a forma ides já existiu outrora e evoluiu em *is*, e a forma que nós hoje usamos é *ides*, portanto houve um recuo de forma, de is em ides, neste caso com acrescento de letras e o fenómeno de que falei acima, um acrescentamento, epêntese, no meio da palavra. Não será assim? Porque se o *itis > ides* e tivéssemos ficado por aqui o metaplasmo chamar-se -ia sonorização ou abrandamento, mudança da consoante surda *t*, na consoante sonora *d:
*​Sonorização: passa de surda para sonora. t > d, k > g, f > v, s > z, p > b. Exemplos: _lupu > "lobo", maritu > "marido", populu > "povo"._
Boa noite


----------



## spielenschach

*



Youngfun,
Atentai (atentade, em galego) é o imperativo positivo de atentar 

Click to expand...



atentar - cometer um atentado*

Este *atentai *do texto que dei acima não é o atentar espanhol que significa cometer um atentado:
Atentai com quem falais! - Prestai atenção com quem falais, como quem diz, cuidado!
Note-se que em português, para além de atacar como em espanhol, significa prestar atenção, que é, aliás,  o sentido no texto.
Significado de* atentar
*v.t. 1. Cometer um atentado: atentar contra a vida de alguém.
2. Reparar em, observar, *prestar atenção*, refletir: '_atente nas consequências do seu ato_'.
Boa noite


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Atentai (atentade, em galego)


*No galego da zona centro-oriental ourensá e lucense a forma do imperativo é tamén en -ai.


----------



## Epilio

XiaoRoel said:


> A lingua de Gil Vicente é uma lengua literaria muito original e expresiva formada de elementos dialectais e mesturada de españolismos e leonesismos
> No caso que tratamos *itis > ides > ies > iis > is*, o verbo latino segue a evolución normal do portugués na segunda do plural con perda do -d- intervocálico e paso de e > i, como sucede nos demais verbos _-tis > -des > -es > -is_. Pero este feito de lingua non pasa ao padrón da lingua que detén neste verbo (pola súa brevidade fónica) a evoluición para manter a forma en -des (o padrón do galego na segunda persoa do plural), máis plena fonéticamente.
> Por esta época a grafía do portugués reflexa a evoluición que estaba a darse nas finais nasais e así temos _non, nom, nam, não_, todas grafías da época e que mostran as diferentes etapas da evoluición (que non chega ao norte arcaizante que aínda hoxe di _nom_, _raçom_, etc.
> Aínda así os derivados de vado penetran na lingua e nesta persoa podemos sentir hoxe máis un _vades_ ou _vais_ que un _ides_ (ou un_ is_, como o de G. V.).
> O portugués entre 1450 e 1550 sofre unha evoluición acelerada que afecta sobre todo ás finais nasaladas (-on > -om > -am > -ão) e que o vai esgallar definitivamente do galego. En Gil Vicente podemos achar un resta de formas que se estaban a dar na lingua viva do pobo e que non todas triunfaron.
> Por outra banda, a forma non é _Satanás_, senón *Satán* (se non, non cadra o verso).



 Pois moi interesante a evolución das finais nasais. Agora entendo as razós para que na grafia reintengracionista galega sexa _nom_, _raçom_ etc.


----------



## nihilum

spielenschach said:


> Então a forma *itis > ides > ies > iis > is, *mas nós usamos *ides* e não* is*. Portanto a forma ides já existiu outrora e evoluiu em *is*, e a forma que nós hoje usamos é *ides*, portanto houve um recuo de forma, de is em ides, neste caso com acrescento de letras e o fenómeno de que falei acima, um acrescentamento, epêntese, no meio da palavra. Não será assim?



Não teria o uso de _is_ sido apenas dialetal? Pois seria necessário que o uso da variante _is_ fosse pleno para ser assim. Se tratássemos ambas como variantes linguísticas, seriam duas formas que coexistiram. O mesmo para outras conjugações, como _imos_ por _vamos; _uma a variante "galega", a outra a variante "portuguesa".


----------

